# 2 Yew Bowls From A Small Green Log



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well.. having no bandsaw blades is driving me nuts, and the weather is too bad to shoot so this is what happens...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That tool is a beast just like a huge dremmel .


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> That tool is a beast just like a huge dremmel .


its very cool, the guard really hinders it, but would not like it clipping a finger so too scared to just use the grinder guard at the minute


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you seen these Andy? http://www.the2terrys.com/wasp.html


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> Have you seen these Andy? http://www.the2terrys.com/wasp.html


Indeed i have thank you, had forgotten about it though.

I dont have the spare cash. Once i have my wood/leather supplies sorted it is deffo on my to get list! It really does look awesome, I would like to invest in a proper pillar drill too as the one I have never lines up as accurate as I would like.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

looks good, u get really bored without a band saw. is the backround music evernescence ????


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Slingkid said:


> looks good, u get really bored without a band saw. is the backround music evernescence ????


I believe it is, just threw that vid together with music from youtube, not really had a play around with the audio side yet


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you're gonna kill your back leaning over your work like that







I tend to do the same thing..... and regret it!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> you're gonna kill your back leaning over your work like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am to scared to put the work into my other vice, its big and metal, the thought of those teeth clipping it makes me shiver


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic job mate!


----------

